# Taking a dog from the USA to Germany?



## rovingr (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm planning on relocating to Germany shortly. I've been researching the process, and it seems that I have to do the following:

1. Have my dog have a rabies shot at least 21 days before departure but no more than a year before departure
2. No blood titer test is necessary because the USA is not classified as high risk
3. The dog must be microchipped with an ISO 11784 or ISO 11785 chip. The chip has to be inserted before the rabies shot has occurred. 

And it seems that that is it. I got this information from germany [dot] info -- in the section on pets . I read on some third party websites that a health certificate was potentially necessary within 10 days of departure? However, the germany.info site does not seem to state anything along these lines.

Has anyone taken a dog from the US to Germany? What requirements did you have to meet? Did you need a health certificate?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not a dog, but two cats. The local German Consulate should have a bi-lingual health certificate form you can print off and have your vet fill out for you - or ask your vet, as some vets know about these and have them in stock if they've dealt with the issue previously.

Just be sure to check with the airline and make a "reservation" for your dog. Not all airlines and not all flights accept animals, especially during the summer months.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It was over fifteen years ago and a cat, but basically as you describe with one complication - needed the rabies shot more than 21 days before departure (or whatever the regulations said) then a vet check within three days of departure. The consulate provided a bilingual form that our vet filled out on the second visit. Knowing a thing or two about what make German bureaucrats happy, I asked the vet to put as many stamps and stickers as possible on that form.

We sailed through customs, it was dead easy. Just contact your local consulate for the forms and instructions.


----------

